# 1815 chrono / Lange 1 Darth / Datograph MK1 - did I choose the wrong one?



## greentimgreen

Urgh...I really hoped this wouldn't happen but I might be suffering from buyers remorse on my first ALS purchase. Let me explain:

I love the brand, wanted a high-end white metal / black dial work watch for mon-fri in the office. Something to buy and keep long term. I read every review, tried many, many watches on, and decided to jump on the Lange 1 Darth when a good example came up in my price range. It enabled me to keep a 'good' weekend watch (Rolex Sub "Hulk") and my small but significant collection of Seikos and Grand Seikos. I've had the Lange 1 for a week now and it just hasn't given me the feeling of contentment that I really thought (hoped) it would!

My options are to persevere and see if I warm to it, or sell it on and buy a new 1815 chrono (though I'll need to part ways with my Hulk to fund it), or possibly go for an early Datograph which is slightly more casual / sporty and therefore maybe a better 'one-watch' option.

I'm pulling my remaining hair out trying to figure this quandary out, and I'd be grateful for any thoughts / advice. Plagiarised images of each from Instagram included for reference...

Many thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

Personally, I don't think a week is long enough for you to decide--I'd give it more time, at least a month. The trade-in/resale value takes its hit as soon as you leave the store, so a few more weeks won't matter. I would also think long and hard about giving up the Hulk if you really enjoy it, as the current premiums on them are crazy, should you have regrets and want to re-acquire one.


----------



## CFR

greentimgreen said:


> I've had the Lange 1 for a week now and it just hasn't given me the feeling of contentment that I really thought (hoped) it would!


Despite the significant research you did and the thought you put into the decision, unfortunately the L1 Darth left you feeling differently than you had hoped -- a bit disappointed. I see no reason why the very same thing wouldn't happen if you got an 1815 Chrono or a Dato -- that you still wouldn't feel as content as you wanted to feel.

I see two choices in the near future (assuming you're not going to continue to grow your collection by adding more high-end watches soon): (1) Lower your expectations and be grateful for what you already have as you sit with the Darth for awhile longer (you can do this because expectations are cognitively controllable); or (2) keep your expectations constant and continue to try to meet them. Option (2) can be costly and can lead to "serial flipping" as you go from one watch to the next, looking for that ever-elusive peace (and piece). What I love about Lange watches is the incredible detail and craftsmanship that goes into every piece. Watching some videos of Lange's manufacturing process, and reading some reviews, might help you better appreciate your recent purchase. I sure do hope you warm up to it, since it's such a super cool watch that very few people have!

Also, just in case ... you might consider a different strap. A strap change can often make a huge difference.


----------



## greentimgreen

Firstly, thank you both for your views, I really appreciate them. I’ve built the watch up in my mind to be “the perfect watch”, top of the tree in my collection, and one to keep forever and ever, and that’s why I think I’m feeling this way. 

I think you’re both right that I should persevere some more with it and do some more research around it before any knee-jerk decisions. I know the watch is special, it’s the reason I bought it in the first place, I just need to rediscover it as part of my collection. 

Part of the issue is, as a modern-vintage piece, the only purchase option was via Chrono24, which lacks some of the excitement and drama that you get from a shop purchase. But I’ll start forming memories with it now and see if they stick. 

Once again, I appreciate your thoughts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

This has certainly helped!

https://www.bexsonn.com/a-lange-sohne-lange-1-simply-beautiful/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch129025

How often would you use the chronograph function?


----------



## greentimgreen

Watch129025 said:


> How often would you use the chronograph function?


Hardly ever! But the balance of the dial is stunning. I also think I'd stare at the movement constantly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

In any sense, a fantastic quandary to have. Stellar watches all. Congrats on your current or future Lange.


----------



## greentimgreen

mpalmer said:


> In any sense, a fantastic quandary to have. Stellar watches all. Congrats on your current or future Lange.


Thank you kindly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor

greentimgreen said:


> I've built the watch up in my mind to be "the perfect watch", top of the tree in my collection, and one to keep forever and ever, and that's why I think I'm feeling this way.


I'm not sure there is such a thing as the "perfect watch," any more than the perfect car or the perfect house. I have a fairly decent collection, and while I'm very happy with what I have, each and every piece has something that prevents it from being the "perfect watch." Or maybe I'm too picky, but perfection would require the absence of anything to pick at, right?

The good news is that I think it's possible to have the perfect collection (if you're not looking for perfection in one piece). The bad news is then you need more than one piece.


----------



## greentimgreen

mlcor said:


> I'm not sure there is such a thing as the "perfect watch," any more than the perfect car or the perfect house. I have a fairly decent collection, and while I'm very happy with what I have, each and every piece has something that prevents it from being the "perfect watch." Or maybe I'm too picky, but perfection would require the absence of anything to pick at, right?
> 
> The good news is that I think it's possible to have the perfect collection (if you're not looking for perfection in one piece). The bad news is then you need more than one piece.


I like this logic! I'll share with my wife and see what she says... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch129025

I get what you mean about balance of dial. 
I have the 330.025 and it's one of the things I like best about it.


----------



## wintershade

You said this was your first Lange. Was this your first high-end watch up in that $20K+ price point? The one thing that stood out to me was both of the Lange chronographs you're contemplating cost more than the L1 you just purchased. I think two things might be happening.

1) I'm wondering if the watch you actually wanted in the first place was one of the Lange chronographs, but you couldn't justifying spending that much money on one of them (or perhaps couldn't afford to). So instead, you talked yourself into buying something cheaper that you didn't like as much. If this is true, in my experience you will never be satisfied with the watch for which you "settled." It might grow on you in some ways, but it will always remind you of what you really wanted.
2) Once I "popped my cherry" and spent more than I ever though imaginable on a watch, suddenly I found myself able to justify spending much much more on an individual watch than my first high end purchase. My first high end piece was a L1 MP with day/night indication. What I actually wanted at the time was also a Dato or 1815 Chrono, but it seemed ridiculous to spend so much on a watch, so I talked myself into the L1 MP insead. I actually kind of loved it for a few months, before the regret set in and all I could think about what trading it in for what I wanted. In the time since, I've purchased many watches much more expensive than the L1 in the years since (I have a FPJ Chronographe Monopoussoir Rattrapante in Platinum and an ALS Langematik Perpetual in Honeygold on order for this year), but held on to the L1 for sentimental reasons. While I think the ALS day/night moonphase is the absolutely best implementation of a moonphase anywhere, the watch still kind of haunts me as a reminder of "settling." So, I actually sold it over the weekend. I was going to use the funds to buy the Dato U/D I initially wanted, but now I'm starting to think even that would be a compromise and I might hold out until next year when my wife will replenish my watch budget and buy a Dato Perpetual Tourbillion.

I'd love to be wrong and for you to fall in love with your watch over time, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's really not what you ever wanted and you're unlikely to fall in love with it over time. My suggestion, since you bought pre-owned and it's not like the watch will further decline in value is:
1) Keep the watch for now
2) Ask yourself, what ALS was it that you truly wanted, if money wasn't an object (within reason for your financial situation). Perhaps it's neither of the ones you listed above and actually a Dato Perpetual or something....
3) Keep the Kermit since you love it so, and save up for the watch you pick in step #2. If you happen to fall in love with the L1 in this meantime, great.
4) Trade in the L1 for step #2 watch above.

Good luck.


----------



## CFR

wintershade said:


> I have ... an ALS Langematik Perpetual in Honeygold on order for this year ... While I think the ALS day/night moonphase is the absolutely best implementation of a moonphase anywhere, the watch still kind of haunts me as a reminder of "settling." So, I actually sold it over the weekend. I was going to use the funds to buy the Dato U/D I initially wanted, but now I'm starting to think even that would be a compromise and I might hold out until next year when my wife will replenish my watch budget and buy a Dato Perpetual Tourbillion.


I'm curious ... if you're considering a Dato Perpetual Tourbillon, why not also cancel the HG Langematik Perpetual order (in addition to forgoing the Dato U/D) and just get that one watch? I wondered if having the HG Perpetual might also feel like settling, once you do end up getting the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon -- and if you sell the HG Perpetual, you'd likely take a big hit on it (assuming you're getting it new and absent a huge discount). I'm sure you've thought about all that, so I wondered what's still compelling about the Langematik Perpetual (which I love -- it's a great watch).


----------



## wintershade

CFR said:


> I'm curious ... if you're considering a Dato Perpetual Tourbillon, why not also cancel the HG Langematik Perpetual order (in addition to forgoing the Dato U/D) and just get that one watch? I wondered if having the HG Perpetual might also feel like settling, once you do end up getting the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon -- and if you sell the HG Perpetual, you'd likely take a big hit on it (assuming you're getting it new and absent a huge discount). I'm sure you've thought about all that, so I wondered what's still compelling about the Langematik Perpetual (which I love -- it's a great watch).


I always appreciate your wisdom and guidance CFR. I don't want to derail OPs thread, but.... The reason I want the Langematik is I feel like fills a very different role in my collection - a super wearable, moderately sized perpetual calendar with classic styling and a super cool 3/4 rotor and a dash of uniqueness from the honey gold (and I just love the warmth of honeygold). the real debate of this piece for me will be do I make it a daily wearer or a safe queen. What's holding me back on the Dato Perpetual Torbillion Pink Gold is size more than anything (plus Is need to cancel both my FPJ and Langematik order to cover it, and I really really want the FPJ, which is being custom made for me). I do think the Dato Tourby is the ultimate mega daily wear watch and one of my grails. But Dato U/D is already pushing the limit on size for me (the 1815 Chrono wears much more comfortably on my wrist) and the extra 1mm of thickness just kind of pushes it over the edge for me of something sim not sure I'd want to wear daily. So my most likely plan is I'll use the L1 MP funds to pick up an 1815 Chrono, and then also pick up a pre-owned Dato Tourbillon down the road. I see all three watches (Langematik HG, 1815 Chrono black dial WG, and Dato Tourbillon Pink dial) as different enough in function and aesthetics (despite some overlap of complications) to justify owning all three. I also plan to pick up a Triple Split (preowned, per your guidance) at some point to complete my trio of Lange Chronos. While the original Dato Platinum is in my option the most iconic Lange Chrono (and would be what I'd advise OP to buy assuming he likes how it wears on his wrist, as the fit is a bit hit/miss) I think it aesthetically overlaps too much with the other 3 Langes I'm building to also have in my collection. But CFR, if you think this is misguided, I'm all ears!!


----------



## greentimgreen

wintershade said:


> You said this was your first Lange. Was this your first high-end watch up in that $20K+ price point? The one thing that stood out to me was both of the Lange chronographs you're contemplating cost more than the L1 you just purchased. I think two things might be happening.
> 
> 1) I'm wondering if the watch you actually wanted in the first place was one of the Lange chronographs, but you couldn't justifying spending that much money on one of them (or perhaps couldn't afford to). So instead, you talked yourself into buying something cheaper that you didn't like as much. If this is true, in my experience you will never be satisfied with the watch for which you "settled." It might grow on you in some ways, but it will always remind you of what you really wanted.
> 2) Once I "popped my cherry" and spent more than I ever though imaginable on a watch, suddenly I found myself able to justify spending much much more on an individual watch than my first high end purchase. My first high end piece was a L1 MP with day/night indication. What I actually wanted at the time was also a Dato or 1815 Chrono, but it seemed ridiculous to spend so much on a watch, so I talked myself into the L1 MP insead. I actually kind of loved it for a few months, before the regret set in and all I could think about what trading it in for what I wanted. In the time since, I've purchased many watches much more expensive than the L1 in the years since (I have a FPJ Chronographe Monopoussoir Rattrapante in Platinum and an ALS Langematik Perpetual in Honeygold on order for this year), but held on to the L1 for sentimental reasons. While I think the ALS day/night moonphase is the absolutely best implementation of a moonphase anywhere, the watch still kind of haunts me as a reminder of "settling." So, I actually sold it over the weekend. I was going to use the funds to buy the Dato U/D I initially wanted, but now I'm starting to think even that would be a compromise and I might hold out until next year when my wife will replenish my watch budget and buy a Dato Perpetual Tourbillion.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong and for you to fall in love with your watch over time, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's really not what you ever wanted and you're unlikely to fall in love with it over time. My suggestion, since you bought pre-owned and it's not like the watch will further decline in value is:
> 1) Keep the watch for now
> 2) Ask yourself, what ALS was it that you truly wanted, if money wasn't an object (within reason for your financial situation). Perhaps it's neither of the ones you listed above and actually a Dato Perpetual or something....
> 3) Keep the Kermit since you love it so, and save up for the watch you pick in step #2. If you happen to fall in love with the L1 in this meantime, great.
> 4) Trade in the L1 for step #2 watch above.
> 
> Good luck.


Firstly, thank you so much for your comment and suggestions. It's reassuring to say the least that a more experienced watch collector than myself still has these "what/if" thoughts.

You hit the nail on the head- until now my most expensive watch purchase was a SS Rolex SkyDweller. The L1 was a big step up, and I told myself that it was the best value of all of the ALS's that I coveted. It also scores points for being 'cool', platinum, and discontinued. However, If I'm true to myself it's the 1815 Chrono that I really love. And to buy a "keeper" watch as a first owner is really is the dream for me, and ultimately it has to be the way to go.

I like your 1-4 approach and will certainly give the Darth a good innings before I call time on it.

Thanks once again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

wintershade said:


> I always appreciate your wisdom and guidance CFR. I don't want to derail OPs thread, but.... The reason I want the Langematik is I feel like fills a very different role in my collection - a super wearable, moderately sized perpetual calendar with classic styling and a super cool 3/4 rotor and a dash of uniqueness from the honey gold (and I just love the warmth of honeygold). the real debate of this piece for me will be do I make it a daily wearer or a safe queen. What's holding me back on the Dato Perpetual Torbillion Pink Gold is size more than anything (plus Is need to cancel both my FPJ and Langematik order to cover it, and I really really want the FPJ, which is being custom made for me). I do think the Dato Tourby is the ultimate mega daily wear watch and one of my grails. But Dato U/D is already pushing the limit on size for me (the 1815 Chrono wears much more comfortably on my wrist) and the extra 1mm of thickness just kind of pushes it over the edge for me of something sim not sure I'd want to wear daily. So my most likely plan is I'll use the L1 MP funds to pick up an 1815 Chrono, and then also pick up a pre-owned Dato Tourbillon down the road. I see all three watches (Langematik HG, 1815 Chrono black dial WG, and Dato Tourbillon Pink dial) as different enough in function and aesthetics (despite some overlap of complications) to justify owning all three. I also plan to pick up a Triple Split (preowned, per your guidance) at some point to complete my trio of Lange Chronos. While the original Dato Platinum is in my option the most iconic Lange Chrono (and would be what I'd advise OP to buy assuming he likes how it wears on his wrist, as the fit is a bit hit/miss) I think it aesthetically overlaps too much with the other 3 Langes I'm building to also have in my collection. But CFR, if you think this is misguided, I'm all ears!!


Of the three options, the MK1 Dato is the only one I'm yet to try on. I love the 39mm size, platinum is a plus, date is useful (though aesthetically not the prettiest complication) but I'm unsure of the use of Roman numerals, and I'm on the fence about the 'panda' dials too. I need to try one on before I pass judgment. There's a good chance it would all just 'work' on the wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

wintershade said:


> I always appreciate your wisdom and guidance CFR. I don't want to derail OPs thread, but.... The reason I want the Langematik is I feel like fills a very different role in my collection - a super wearable, moderately sized perpetual calendar with classic styling and a super cool 3/4 rotor and a dash of uniqueness from the honey gold (and I just love the warmth of honeygold). the real debate of this piece for me will be do I make it a daily wearer or a safe queen. What's holding me back on the Dato Perpetual Torbillion Pink Gold is size more than anything (plus Is need to cancel both my FPJ and Langematik order to cover it, and I really really want the FPJ, which is being custom made for me). I do think the Dato Tourby is the ultimate mega daily wear watch and one of my grails. But Dato U/D is already pushing the limit on size for me (the 1815 Chrono wears much more comfortably on my wrist) and the extra 1mm of thickness just kind of pushes it over the edge for me of something sim not sure I'd want to wear daily. So my most likely plan is I'll use the L1 MP funds to pick up an 1815 Chrono, and then also pick up a pre-owned Dato Tourbillon down the road. I see all three watches (Langematik HG, 1815 Chrono black dial WG, and Dato Tourbillon Pink dial) as different enough in function and aesthetics (despite some overlap of complications) to justify owning all three. I also plan to pick up a Triple Split (preowned, per your guidance) at some point to complete my trio of Lange Chronos. While the original Dato Platinum is in my option the most iconic Lange Chrono (and would be what I'd advise OP to buy assuming he likes how it wears on his wrist, as the fit is a bit hit/miss) I think it aesthetically overlaps too much with the other 3 Langes I'm building to also have in my collection. But CFR, if you think this is misguided, I'm all ears!!


Thanks for this sub-thread. I know what you mean about size of the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon. 14.6mm is really thick despite how beautiful it is. Regarding overlap, if you do get the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon, then I wonder how much you'd still wear the 1815 Chrono, especially if you get the Triple Split too. But part of the fun is the journey -- discovering how our preferences evolve over time.


----------



## wintershade

greentimgreen said:


> You hit the nail on the head- until now my most expensive watch purchase was a SS Rolex SkyDweller. The L1 was a big step up, and I told myself that it was the best value of all of the ALS's that I coveted. It also scores points for being 'cool', platinum, and discontinued. However, If I'm true to myself it's the 1815 Chrono that I really love. And to buy a "keeper" watch as a first owner is really is the dream for me, and ultimately it has to be the way to go.


I had a feeling that was the case. They way you "researched" yourself into convincing yourself that a less complicated/less expensive piece made more sense just seemed too much like my. In my experience, each time I step up a level in complication/price, my next watch at the same price level becomes psychologically easier and my threshold for "this seems like too much to socially responsibly spend on a watch given children are starving in Africa" goes up by ~1.5-2x. Not to get too philosophical, but I think this "yearning for more" is really just the plight of the human condition and something that is very important to try to keep in check. As CFR said, focusing on what you love about your watch (that it's "cool, platinum, and discontinued" in your own words) will go a long way in hopefully finding some temporary joy and peace in what you are quite fortunate to have until you eventually decide to upgrade.



greentimgreen said:


> Of the three options, the MK1 Dato is the only one I'm yet to try on. I love the 39mm size, platinum is a plus, date is useful (though aesthetically not the prettiest complication) but I'm unsure of the use of Roman numerals, and I'm on the fence about the 'panda' dials too. I need to try one on before I pass judgment. There's a good chance it would all just 'work' on the wrist...


I think it's very important to try on the MK1 Dato. Ideally, you'd get to try on the MK1 Data and the 1815 side by side, wear them around a store for a few minutes and really get a feel for how the watch wears. The Dato really does seem to be a watch that fits some great, and others quite badly. It really is a watch that more than any other seems to shatter people's "grail" dreams after trying it on. I find the combination of the Platinum MK1 Data watch head (especially without a deployant buckle) flops all around on my wrist requiring me to fasten it uncomfortably tight. So I'll never own a MK1 Dato despite my love of it's iconic status and it's great price:value ratio. The Platinum MK2 Dato U/D wears much better on me, something about how the weight is distributed just works better, and that's a watch I'd actually buy. Many feel the exact opposite (i.e., find the Dato U/D much more ungainly than MK1). The Rose Gold Dato U/D (which I don't aesthetically much care for) and white gold Dato Perpetual wears even better still. I much prefer the lighter weight of the gold cases. The 1815 Chrono is a completely different beast on the wrist. While it's not as svelte as a Patek Chrono, it's VERY comfortable on the wrist. The combination of the thinner case, lighter weight of the gold case, smaller diameter, and the way the dial is recessed into the pusimetric scale (which visually kind of shrinks the watch, especially the black dial version) just WORKS (for me!). My only problem with the 1815 Chrono (and I suspect yours) is the way it is overshadowed by the more "iconic" Datograph. This is, quite frankly, the main reason the 1815 Chrono wasn't my first Lange, and it was a bad reason in retrospect. (I wish I could go back in time and remake that decision as my first Lange was a gift from my wife to celebrate the birth of our first son, and I screwed up that purchase... but I digress). So anyhow, I'd say try them all on, and pick the one that wears best. Throw out all the icon vs. non-icon nonsense. And once you figure it out, just start saving, doing the best to enjoy and love what you have in the meanwhile.

As far as the whole new vs pre-owned question you touch on, personally, I really enjoy the experience of owning a new watch, especially if it's something I expect to be a permanent fixture of my collection (but I think most on this forum are much worse at predicting what will be a long term "keeper" than they'd like to admit). With Lange especially, you do do pay quite handsomely for that privilege, but I'd rather own 20-30% fewer watches.


----------



## wintershade

CFR said:


> Thanks for this sub-thread. I know what you mean about size of the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon. 14.6mm is really thick despite how beautiful it is. Regarding overlap, if you do get the Dato Perpetual Tourbillon, then I wonder how much you'd still wear the 1815 Chrono, especially if you get the Triple Split too. But part of the fun is the journey -- discovering how our preferences evolve over time.


Yeah, it's amazing how much of a difference that extra 1.5mm of thickness makes. But I'm just super glad they decided to case the pink gold dial 2019 version in white gold (rather than platinum like the 2016 all-black version), as I think that makes a substantial improvement in the wearability of the watch. My theory on the three collection above is they fulfill different niches. The 1815 Chrono is a sleek, understated dress piece. The rose gold Dato Perpetual Tourbillion is a mega daily wearer with a bit more heft and flash. The Triple Split is the one where I just don't really know when I'd wear it given it's size... TBH I haven't tried one on, but I have tried on the Platinum Double Split (the one currently SCL in Boston) and it was just ridiculous. I just think the Triple Split is incredible and know I have to own one eventually.

My main issue with the 1815 Chrono, is I just haven't been able to get past the "less iconic" status relative to the Dato U/D. I want to like the Dato better (and in photos I do 6 out of 10 days), but on the wrist the experience just falls short for me. And the "pure chronograph" aspect of the 1815 Chrono I find is really growing on me. I suspect many find themselves in the same boat and never really find peace with either.

So put another way, the reason I hope to one day own all 3 is:
1) 1815 Chronograph: "Purest" Lange Chronograph (it's just all about the 951.X movement, with a sleek, vintage vibe to the dial that's quite different from the Saxonia collection chronos)
2) Dato Perpetual Tourbillion: Ultimate Datograph
3) Triple Split: Ultimate Chronograph, full stop

Edit: PS Sorry to OP for this little sub-thread. CFR and I will take it to PM. But hopefully my thoughts related to your actual question were of some help. Good luck in your journey!


----------



## apudabam

If it doesn’t speak to you (which seems like it) - then sell it. 

In the grand scheme of things life is way too short to not absolutely love what's on your wrist. Our days and memories are numbered so don't let you head takeover and talk some crazy non sense to your heart. 

Save up and if within your means do get what you have always desired. And wear it in good health!


----------



## mark1958

I agree, I don't think there is a perfect watch. I am not a flipper but over the years have sold maybe 4-6 watches (from a healthy collection) and I would say that I have had regrets for 3 of them and in fact almost considered repurchasing one or two. So make sure about your decision if you do decide to change. A week may not be long enough to know.


----------



## Sergio25

You were spoiled by grand seiko and the hulk. nothing comes even close to hulk in terms of energy and beauty. especially not german watches ... they are perfect but they dont have the charm of some pateks and rolexes. but i cant believe you like the 1815 chrono more than the old one? i mean whats up with the pulsations ...


----------



## weisscomposer

Sergio25 said:


> You were spoiled by grand seiko and the hulk. nothing comes even close to hulk in terms of energy and beauty. especially not german watches


Something something eye of the beholder something something.


----------



## greentimgreen

mark1958 said:


> I agree, I don't think there is a perfect watch. I am not a flipper but over the years have sold maybe 4-6 watches (from a healthy collection) and I would say that I have had regrets for 3 of them and in fact almost considered repurchasing one or two. So make sure about your decision if you do decide to change. A week may not be long enough to know.


I'm going to give it at least a month. It'll take me some time to find the funds to trade up anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greentimgreen

Sergio25 said:


> You were spoiled by grand seiko and the hulk. nothing comes even close to hulk in terms of energy and beauty. especially not german watches ... they are perfect but they dont have the charm of some pateks and rolexes. but i cant believe you like the 1815 chrono more than the old one? i mean whats up with the pulsations ...


Oh I think the pulsations are cool, and maybe even useful if you want to know your heart rate.

I know what you mean about the Hulk- it has a lot of energy, and I think it contrasts well against the stealthy Langes.

Side note- I don't understand why the Lange1 "stealth" has it's name. I'm not sure silver/grey is all that "stealthy"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

greentimgreen said:


> Side note- I don't understand why the Lange1 "stealth" has it's name. I'm not sure silver/grey is all that "stealthy"!


The "Stealth" name came from the fact that this model was the only white metal Lange (other than the Tourbillon Pour Le Merite) that existed when the modern-day Lange company relaunched in 1994. All the other Lange models were yellow gold. It was called "Stealth" because platinum isn't as blingy/flashy as yellow gold -- it could pass as steel -- so the platinum "Stealth" attracted less attention from everyone except those few people on the planet who might recognize it for what it really is. Here's the first Lange price list, from 1994:


----------



## greentimgreen

CFR said:


> The "Stealth" name came from the fact that this model was the only white metal Lange (other than the Tourbillon Pour Le Merite) that existed when the modern-day Lange company relaunched in 1994. All the other Lange models were yellow gold. It was called "Stealth" because platinum isn't as blingy/flashy as yellow gold -- it could pass as steel -- so the platinum "Stealth" attracted less attention from everyone except those few people on the planet who might recognize it for what it really is. Here's the first Lange price list, from 1994:
> 
> View attachment 14780207


This is amazing, thanks for sharing. Can't believe the prices are in Deutschmarks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch129025

...and 1.95ish DM to the Euro.
So the Saxonias less than EUR 9K.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

A month is a good idea, maybe even longer to see if you will connect with the watch long term. Your resale value is going to remain stable for more than a few months (provided you don't drop the watch lol), so I don't see any downside in keeping it for longer, particularly since you did a lot DD when hunting for it.


----------



## your9mare

I love 1815, but has anyone ever used the ALS chronograph function for anything? If just for aesthetic, it is kind wasted for three still hands on the dial


----------



## justcruisin

Nice to see this old thread pop up to the top and being able to read through it. Curious to see where the OP is now. I think what I know now was to pony up for exactly what you want...and if not, save up for it. I also tried to compromise, but luckily that watch does fill in a gap that I need it too. I was fortunate to be in a position to get both.

Now I'm thinking about the next piece and the original Dato (38.5mm) or 1815 chrono appeals...but have to say that I would never use the chrono. Your9mare - I only use chrono when cooking/bbqing...so my Omega does that work the best. 

Next is trying to tell myself to enjoy what I have now and to add pieces in a calm/collected/intentional manner is what I'm working on now...


----------



## Dunnej

I hope OP had a chance to take the watch outside and look at it in the sun before making any decisions. Lange 1, esp. the Darth, in the sun is a thing of absolute beauty.


----------



## DatoG

wintershade said:


> You said this was your first Lange. Was this your first high-end watch up in that $20K+ price point? The one thing that stood out to me was both of the Lange chronographs you're contemplating cost more than the L1 you just purchased. I think two things might be happening.
> 
> 1) I'm wondering if the watch you actually wanted in the first place was one of the Lange chronographs, but you couldn't justifying spending that much money on one of them (or perhaps couldn't afford to). So instead, you talked yourself into buying something cheaper that you didn't like as much. If this is true, in my experience you will never be satisfied with the watch for which you "settled." It might grow on you in some ways, but it will always remind you of what you really wanted.
> 2) Once I "popped my cherry" and spent more than I ever though imaginable on a watch, suddenly I found myself able to justify spending much much more on an individual watch than my first high end purchase. My first high end piece was a L1 MP with day/night indication. What I actually wanted at the time was also a Dato or 1815 Chrono, but it seemed ridiculous to spend so much on a watch, so I talked myself into the L1 MP insead. I actually kind of loved it for a few months, before the regret set in and all I could think about what trading it in for what I wanted. In the time since, I've purchased many watches much more expensive than the L1 in the years since (I have a FPJ Chronographe Monopoussoir Rattrapante in Platinum and an ALS Langematik Perpetual in Honeygold on order for this year), but held on to the L1 for sentimental reasons. While I think the ALS day/night moonphase is the absolutely best implementation of a moonphase anywhere, the watch still kind of haunts me as a reminder of "settling." So, I actually sold it over the weekend. I was going to use the funds to buy the Dato U/D I initially wanted, but now I'm starting to think even that would be a compromise and I might hold out until next year when my wife will replenish my watch budget and buy a Dato Perpetual Tourbillion.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong and for you to fall in love with your watch over time, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's really not what you ever wanted and you're unlikely to fall in love with it over time. My suggestion, since you bought pre-owned and it's not like the watch will further decline in value is:
> 1) Keep the watch for now
> 2) Ask yourself, what ALS was it that you truly wanted, if money wasn't an object (within reason for your financial situation). Perhaps it's neither of the ones you listed above and actually a Dato Perpetual or something....
> 3) Keep the Kermit since you love it so, and save up for the watch you pick in step #2. If you happen to fall in love with the L1 in this meantime, great.
> 4) Trade in the L1 for step #2 watch above.
> 
> Good luck.


This watch price threshold phenomenon was exactly what happened to me. Luckily I was to break that threshold with the original 403 Pt Dato last year (prior to that 13k was the highest I had spent)... and no regrets... now on to new price categories, but unfortunately prices have changed dramatically since last year, so all the wiser would have been to buy two watches at the older Dato price category 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packleader

greentimgreen said:


> I'm pulling my remaining hair out trying to figure this quandary out, and I'd be grateful for any thoughts / advice.


You made the right decision. 
And it will work well on the weekends, too. Try it with a tuxedo and you will never want to give it up.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Packleader

Sergio25 said:


> You were spoiled by grand seiko and the hulk. nothing comes even close to hulk in terms of energy and beauty. especially not german watches ... they are perfect but they dont have the charm of some pateks and rolexes. but i cant believe you like the 1815 chrono more than the old one? i mean whats up with the pulsations ...


You came into the Lange subforum to say that?
I am not saying that I agree or disagree. I'm just saying that when you go into someone else's house, don't criticize the decor. Wait until you get back home to do that. 

All in jest!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## sieglo

I hope the OP stuck with his Darth. I was at the Lange boutique in NYC recently and they informed me Lange is no longer producing any styles of Lange 1 in platinum. You can already see the scarcity showing up on Chrono24.... That Darth will have appreciated nicely since his OP.


----------



## CFR

sieglo said:


> I hope the OP stuck with his Darth. I was at the Lange boutique in NYC recently and they informed me Lange is no longer producing any styles of Lange 1 in platinum. You can already see the scarcity showing up on Chrono24.... That Darth will have appreciated nicely since his OP.


The Darth is a sweet watch! I'm surprised someone at the NYC boutique said they're no longer producing any styles of Lange 1 in platinum. I'm skeptical about whether they gave you accurate info because both the platinum Lange 1 (191.025) and the moonphase version (192.025) are (still) on Lange's current price that the brand list just released a few months ago.


----------



## greentimgreen

sieglo said:


> I hope the OP stuck with his Darth. I was at the Lange boutique in NYC recently and they informed me Lange is no longer producing any styles of Lange 1 in platinum. You can already see the scarcity showing up on Chrono24.... That Darth will have appreciated nicely since his OP.


Wow, just seen this was picked up again! LOTS to fill you in on...

First I picked up the Darth - it was amazing but as a very early model it had no AR coating and I seriously struggled to read the damn thing!

So, I sold it, and bought a Gen1 1815 chrono.








I loved the chrono, but when lockdown hit I was convinced that I'd never wear it and that I would be destined for casual / sports watches for the rest of my life - glad to say I was wrong!

Anyway, a friend was selling his Zeitwerk so I sold up and bought that. Quickly realised that was too much watch for me, to the point where I felt very paranoid wearing it outside of the house.

And so, skipping to the to end, I ended up buying a black dial white gold Gen 3 1815 chrono and a blue dial Lange 1 (101.027) to go with it and now, I finally feel happy with my choice! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

greentimgreen said:


> I ended up buying [...] a blue dial Lange 1 (101.027)


I would love to see a couple real-world pics of this one! Maybe in the Lange photo thread...? Please?


----------



## greentimgreen

weisscomposer said:


> I would love to see a couple real-world pics of this one! Maybe in the Lange photo thread...? Please?


Will do - I'll try to do it justice next week when I have a little time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sieglo

greentimgreen said:


> Wow, just seen this was picked up again! LOTS to fill you in on...
> 
> First I picked up the Darth - it was amazing but as a very early model it had no AR coating and I seriously struggled to read the damn thing!
> 
> So, I sold it, and bought a Gen1 1815 chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the chrono, but when lockdown hit I was convinced that I'd never wear it and that I would be destined for casual / sports watches for the rest of my life - glad to say I was wrong!
> 
> Anyway, a friend was selling his Zeitwerk so I sold up and bought that. Quickly realised that was too much watch for me, to the point where I felt very paranoid wearing it outside of the house.
> 
> And so, skipping to the to end, I ended up buying a black dial white gold Gen 3 1815 chrono and a blue dial Lange 1 (101.027) to go with it and now, I finally feel happy with my choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice, I own the 1815 in rose gold! Also love the blue dial Lange 1.


----------



## descentropy

greentimgreen said:


> Anyway, a friend was selling his Zeitwerk so I sold up and bought that. Quickly realised that was too much watch for me, to the point where I felt very paranoid wearing it outside of the house.


Paranoid in what way? Too much people asking you about it? Or just too flashy that you were afraid of getting it robbed of your wrist? You can always say it's a G-Shock, I wonder who will know ?


----------



## Hams911

descentropy said:


> Paranoid in what way? Too much people asking you about it? Or just too flashy that you were afraid of getting it robbed of your wrist? You can always say it's a G-Shock, I wonder who will know ?


I was going to ask the same question. Im not sure how many people would even notice a Zeitwerk. Certainly not a small watch but flash wise its certainly not a rainbow Daytona!


----------



## greentimgreen

Paranoid in a couple of ways:

firstly living in London and wearing expensive watches is sometimes a foolish move. Most Langes fly under the radar, but the Zeitwerk is a statement piece, and catches people's attention
secondly, door frames. My arch enemy, and especially so with a heavy, thick watch on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergio25

Packleader said:


> You came into the Lange subforum to say that?
> I am not saying that I agree or disagree. I'm just saying that when you go into someone else's house, don't criticize the decor. Wait until you get back home to do that.
> 
> All in jest!
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


actually i dont even feel this way anymore .. i cant believe ive said it.. cuz as much as i love this green dial i actually love german watches the most now, glashutte, lange, lang n heyne.


----------



## The_Darter1987

sieglo said:


> I hope the OP stuck with his Darth. I was at the Lange boutique in NYC recently and they informed me Lange is no longer producing any styles of Lange 1 in platinum. You can already see the scarcity showing up on Chrono24.... That Darth will have appreciated nicely since his OP.


I have noticed that recently, second hand markets seem a bit better than say 6 months ago. I'm worried now.


----------

